# Freshman and Warre hives



## Houstonbees (Jul 7, 2014)

More information needed. When were these hives started---packages or swarms? what is meant by "so-so" and "bad condition"? As a reference: I've got two Warres's, one started last year with a 3lb package that overwintered in three boxes(upper two boxes full,bottom box empty). Supered that hive early this year and got 23lb honey out of the ORIGINAL top box. Super never filled. Second hive started with a swarm this year in April in two boxes. I haven't touched or inspected it yet.


----------



## Lostfrog (Jun 21, 2014)

Mine seemed to take forever to move into the 2nd box but they did eventually and drew it out in nothing flat. It depends on your bees and forage usually. I have also read that some attribute not moving down to the use of screened bottoms letting in too much light and suggest closing up the screen or adding another box to help darken the 2nd one. Just a thought if you were using a screen bottom.


----------



## Houstonbees (Jul 7, 2014)

Running solid bottom boards on my two hives, seems to work ok. I've tried standard Warre opening of 120cm and full width opening and noted the full width opening leads to less bearding. The girls still fan but more just inside the open edge, sometimes across the full width, sometimes a half or quarter. Unfortunately a larger opening also leaves the hive more vulnerable to attack from robbing or wasps.


----------



## derwalde (Aug 24, 2014)

Busy with work- sorry for late reply.I did start from 3 lb packages in April. I put them in two boxes with solid bottom plus jars feeders in spare box on the top. Every top box had 2 frames with foundation and 6 half frames with wax starter under top bar. After approx. 8 weeks I removed feeders and left them alone (middle of June). As today: hives #1,3 - full comb in top box, nothing in second box, a lot of bees ,very active.
Hive # 3 - full comb,nothing in second box, less bees than in 1st -of course less activity. Hive #4 - partially drawn comb - I`m afraid I lost a queen. I will try to make a few pictures - maybe this coming weekend- and post them on forum. Maybe I missed something ...


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

derwalde said:


> As today: hives #1,3 - full comb in top box, nothing in second box, a lot of bees ,very active.
> Hive # 3 - full comb,nothing in second box, less bees than in 1st -of course less activity.


Take a look at my thread: http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...should-I-move-a-comb-or-two-to-the-bottom-box

Mine were not started in the bottom box so I "helped" them get started. *BUT! I'm very new so take that with a grain of salt.* My bees appear to be making me look good right now. They moved in on their own and probably in spite of me fooling with them, are doing incredible.

If you did lose your queen in hive #4 maybe you can combine the bees and help #3 get ready for winter??


----------

